# Has anyone had decreased blood flow to placenta?



## mztova

Hi...
So today I had an U/S and then saw my OB.
She said she had a concern...I am in the high "normal" range of decreased blood flow to the placenta. The more physical activity I do the less blood flow the baby receives. So she has taken me off work and has said very limited physical activities. 
I am being monitored weekly with U/S and seeing my OB.
I am scared and not sure what to think. I don't wanna google to much and scare myself.
Has anyone had this?? Not sure what to think.....:shrug:
Thanks for anything you can share..

Hugz
Tova


----------



## LorelaiLana

I dont want to scare you or worry you. But PLEASE keep on top of this. My assistant professor lost her baby at 8 months due to this. Only later they found out that there was a clot in the placenta/cord. Keep monitoring the baby's heartbeat and movements meticullously. Even if you suspect that baby isnt moving go to Hopsital right away.
Sorry again, but dont want to read and run when I can give some information, however bad.


----------



## mztova

Thanks for the response LorelaiLana, I appreciate the info. I will be very vigilant about this. I am being monitored closely but will be on high alert for movements. 
My OB is fabulous so I know she will admit me to hospital if needed.
This whole thing is so scarey.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Wishing the best :hugs: how did this get diagnosed?


----------



## mztova

It was diagnosed with an U/S..I have them before each OB visit as I am high risk for preterm labour and low birth weight for our little girl...
I was supposed to move to every two weeks but OB has now bumped me up to weekly for U/S and appointments with her...I know there is still a chance of being hospitatlized so I am resting as much as I can.


----------



## katy1310

I had *slightly* reduced blood flow to the placenta and *slightly* reduced amniotic fluid but I was developing pre-eclampsia, and my blood pressure was high and there was protein in my urine as well, so they did daily scans etc to keep a check on both me and the baby. They were watching me closely so that they noticed as soon as anything deteriorated too much and the could deliver, while at the same time keeping the baby in as long as they safely could.

I ended up being admitted at 26+5 and Sophie was born at 27 weeks but she's now a healthy 16.5 month old :)

Good luck - it's really good that they are monitoring you closely. xx


----------

